# New amp day!! (Victory Sheriff 44)



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Just got my new amp a few weeks ago and forgot to post about it! It's the Victory Sheriff 44.

I purchased it off of a very kind member of the MyLesPaul forum who happened to live local to where I am! I searched for a long time for a Victory amp and this is the one for me!
Absolutely killer classic JTM45 clean to mild crunch tones, up to nice super lead breakup on input 1, and absolutely screaming modded plexi/jcm 800 tones on input 2!

Has a low power mode which takes the amp from its full 45 watts, down to 6! Also has a fixed/cathode bias switch on the back which totally changes the feel of the amp. Real nice and squishy in the cathode mode, more vintage sounding. The amp has a ton of clean headroom which is awesome. There's nothing really I couldn't do with this amp, its amazing! 

I've run it through my THD 2x12 cab (which is for sale in the classifieds ) and more recently, I had Derrick Bell build me a vertical 2x12 cabinet in the marshall bottom 4x12 style with a slightly angled baffle like the bottom cab you would find on a full stack. It's the same dimensions as the two rock 2x12's if you are familliar with those. I've loaded it up with a pair of Scumback M75 65 watt speakers and it sounds amazing! I've also ran it through my bandmate's traynor 4x12 loaded with Celestion G12H30 Anniversary speakers and like the others, sounded unreal!

Utterly in love with this amp! I urge anyone to try out Victory amps. Martin Kidd is the man and makes amazing stuff!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

GouldyGuitar said:


> Just got my new amp a few weeks ago and forgot to post about it! It's the Victory Sheriff 44.


Congrats! The Sheriff sounds like an awesome amp. Victory Amps aren't common in Canada.

I really started appreciating them after I got the official Kemper profiles. They were enough to convince me I "needed" a V4 Countess Preamp.

I like how they're voiced. Very full and detailed, but never harsh. Great feel too.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Totally agree! I wish they were available more throughout Canada. I think they’d make a killing! As far as I know, they are only available at Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill (Toronto), and Drummond Musique in Quebec.

I love they way they are voiced. The one thing that blew me away was that You could get feedback at any volume! Even at almost bedroom levels, you could get feedback! Martin Kidd has an ear for gain, and the overdriven sounds on his amps are incredible. He used to be the head designer and builder at Cornford amps, and you can definitely hear it in these.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad to see she went to a good home  I can vouch for how good this amp sounds. I'd recommend them to anyone. Portable, reliable, tuneful and loud, this amp delivers that in spades. Enjoy John, that vertical 2x12 looks killer with the Victory!

I hope it brings many years of great tones and random dudes asking "Hey, what kind of amp is that?!?!? It sounds great!"

Bryan.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does it have a master volume? How does the 6 watt low power option work? On board attenuator? 

TG


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Khorah said:


> Glad to see she went to a good home  I can vouch for how good this amp sounds. I'd recommend them to anyone. Portable, reliable, tuneful and loud, this amp delivers that in spades. Enjoy John, that vertical 2x12 looks killer with the Victory!
> 
> I hope it brings many years of great tones and random dudes asking "Hey, what kind of amp is that?!?!? It sounds great!"
> 
> Bryan.


There he is!!

Thanks a ton Bryan, I’m super happy with it. I was going to ask you actually, do you still have that treble booster? Might be interested haha!

John


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

traynor_garnet said:


> Does it have a master volume? How does the 6 watt low power option work? On board attenuator?
> 
> TG


It has what’s called a Post Phase Inverter master volume which is really cool. Basically, as you turn down the master, you keep same feel as if the amp was turned up loud. Feels like the power amp is working even when turned down.

The 6 watt mode is still quite loud. You’ll easily be able to practice with a drummer in the 6 watt mode. It’s more of a feel thing than a volume thing, but the master volume is so good that it really doesn’t matter which mode you use. Obviously it’s louder in the full wattage setting, but not a crazy amount more.

John


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve wanted one of these for a while


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> I’ve wanted one of these for a while


Such great amps! Definitely try one if you can!


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

GouldyGuitar said:


> There he is!!
> 
> Thanks a ton Bryan, I’m super happy with it. I was going to ask you actually, do you still have that treble booster? Might be interested haha!
> 
> John


I still got that treble booster. It's a Steve Marotta handwired. It's based on the rangemaster. I'll text you a photo of the guts as it has all N.O.S parts which are nice to look at! Sounds great in channel 1 of the Victory.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats! That looks great. I've been listening to a lot of Victory clips lately. I love the design aesthetics and the British voicing. My ultimate fun 'cost is not an option' portable rig would definitely be a Duchess V4 pedal amp with a Kraken Preamp. Thanks for sharing your opinions!


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

DC23 said:


> Congrats! That looks great. I've been listening to a lot of Victory clips lately. I love the design aesthetics and the British voicing. My ultimate fun 'cost is not an option' portable rig would definitely be a Duchess V4 pedal amp with a Kraken Preamp. Thanks for sharing your opinions!


Thank you! I've been looking at the victory lineup for a couple years now saying that when I can afford it, I'll have one. I really like the British vibe ones as well. 

That would be one hell of a compact rig! I think I may look at getting a Kraken to pair with my sheriff down the road. I know Andrew Groves from Arcane Roots uses a Kraken with his Sheriff 44 and it sounds amazing!!!


----------

